# Alde heating winter opinions



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

I know that some of the regulars use the Alde system and I just got it with a Pilote. I am so far really impressed. At hand over, the guy I spoke with, who has been on the Alde course, was quite sure that because of the high percentage a glycerol? it's unnecessary to drain down in Winter. I am not talking water tanks and pumps here which will be done but just the Alde. 

If the forecasters arecto be believed, we are in for at least another ten bad Winters. My truck lives at home and plugs into the mains and we are going away 6th of December to Epernay so I am thinking put it on one kw and set the stat to 8 degrees or so

What have you experienced with Winter guys?

Philk


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We use our van in Winter but in between, it is parked on the drive. I do not use the Alde system. Instead I have an oil filled radiator in the cab area and a small fan heater in the garage to direct warm air through the false floor. I remove the seat cushions and lift the flaps under them to allow air to circulate. They keep the interior just above freezing through the night.

There was a post on here about fitting a timer to the Alde control panel. If you check the Alde website, I expect it will be there.

As long as you have the correct ratio of antifreeze to water, the system is just like your engine radiator, nothing to worry about.  

One thing worth checking is your Alde circulating pump, if yours is the Compact 3000. They beefed them up a couple of years ago, as they did not last too long before packing up. If the small motor has a diameter of around 30 mm, it is the old type. If it is around 40 mm diameter then it is the new one and should be fine. If it is the old one, buy a new one and carry it until the old one packs up. If yours is the 3010 then I believe it is a different pump.

For spares, I use Graham Cutmore Engineering. Good service and he can visit you if necessary.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

the blue water (hopefully) in your alde system is a mixture of glycol (antifreeze) & water so there is no need to drain it for the winter even if the camper is not used as long as the mix is correct - you can get antifreeze testers ( hydrometers ) that show the strength 

Alde recommend that this solution is changed every two years .


there is quite a bit of info on the forum 

try searching for Alde or glycol



But you must drain the hot & cold water systems & empty the boiler contents - that is the hot water cylinder & leave all your taps open ( in the middle position if mixer taps )


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I know that some of the regulars use the Alde system and I just got it with a Pilote. I am so far really impressed. At hand over, the guy I spoke with, who has been on the Alde course, was quite sure that because of the high percentage a glycerol? it's unnecessary to drain down in Winter. I am not talking water tanks and pumps here which will be done but just the Alde.
> 
> If the forecasters arecto be believed, we are in for at least another ten bad Winters. My truck lives at home and plugs into the mains and we are going away 6th of December to Epernay so I am thinking put it on one kw and set the stat to 8 degrees or so
> 
> ...


You can buy a TP5000 (you can get it from Graham Cutmore) and that has a frost setting that will fire up the heating system if the inside temp drops below +5 degrees
Works well and cut in several times last winter 
It also has up to six temp settings so will come on at set times and heat up (like early in morning) switch off when not required or drop to lower temp when you are outside


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Alde*

Thanks guys. 747, great info as usual. Its the 3010, its plumbed into the engine heating system and has a timer controller with temp stat as well, this can also be set to boost for an hour in the night.

Trek, thanks for the heads up, I am 10 years into my motorhomes now and used to the 'normal' winterisation, just this Alde thing ..

Venwood, I emailed Alde, yes I could get a TP5000 but they say that I can achieve everything I want to with the programable unit.

I suppose its just new to me and the December holiday has complicated it because I would have drained down, then, control freak that I am, I could govern the % of glycol. I am going to set the stat to a low figure and heating on 1 kw.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the antifreeze it the system will protect it, your manufacturer will be able to tell you what the lowest safe temperature is depending on the concentration they use. 

What ever you do don't drain it, it's a complete sod to refill and bleed. I had to drain mine because my boiler developed a leak, not weather related. It took pretty much a whole day to bleed and it's messy, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Alde*



PhilK said:


> Thanks guys. 747, great info as usual. Its the 3010, its plumbed into the engine heating system and has a timer controller with temp stat as well, this can also be set to boost for an hour in the night.
> 
> Trek, thanks for the heads up, I am 10 years into my motorhomes now and used to the 'normal' winterisation, just this Alde thing ..
> 
> ...


"Trek, thanks for the heads up, I am 10 years into my motorhomes now and used to the 'normal' winterisation, just this Alde thing"

We are seven years and despite Mrs. TM assuring me she had flipped the drain plugs, the pipework froze up.

Yes she had flipped the ALDE Drain but forgot the two drain plugs underneath the floor. As a consequence two taps split and some pipe clips. But, even when we the system is drained, some water lies in the pipes under the floor and that freezes blocking the system.

Nice Motorhome BTW

I like the look of This Pilote?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev, am I right in thinking that you are saying your heating froze and did damage. Was there anti freeze in it? Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heating*



erneboy said:


> Trev, am I right in thinking that you are saying your heating froze and did damage. Was there anti freeze in it? Alan.


No Alan,

Heating pipes were okay.

But AM had dropped the fresh water out of the ALDE boiler. But, forgot to flip the two drain taps under the Frankia floor for the Hot & cold water supply to sinks. So, water froze, taps popped, I popped!. Had to repair bathroom basin tap and replace sink one.

But even if we do open the hot & cold water drain taps. The water that sits in the bends freezes and then blocks the pipes, should you fill the van, close the drain valves and go off in the depth of winter.

Make more sense now?

TM:

PS: Grass is greener!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a tip for any van, not just one with the Alde system.

Drain your hot and cold water before you set off for home. The trip home will shake every last drop out.

If you need to stop for a cuppa, carry a small container of water.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Winter*

747 your driving idea to complete the emptying is a great idea.I have taken to using a plunger to empty u bends, I pull the plugs on the water tanks and open taps with the pump powered down. Gravity empties everything into the tank which has the plug out. Another idea is to pour some fairy liquid down the sinks, it's mostly salt and reduces the freezing point of any residue

Cheers all


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pilote*

Trev am on a pad so can't see flash but we bought similar, Explorateur, very happy with it. Everything feels like it's been designed and built by people who use them.

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pipes*



747 said:


> Just a tip for any van, not just one with the Alde system.
> 
> Drain your hot and cold water before you set off for home. The trip home will shake every last drop out.
> 
> If you need to stop for a cuppa, carry a small container of water.


Great tip.

But our pipes have all sorts of u's and dips in them so it just sits there.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is an anti-freeze which is safe to use in your fresh water system, it's non-toxic: http://www.marinemegastore.com/product-product-AFX_9_90760.htm

Alan.


----------

